# Hedgie Safe?



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/51370386/gi ... c&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title

They're very cute, but are they safe? I can't see anything wrong, but I've learned to ask because there's so many things that I just don't think of, being fairly new to hedgies.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

That is incredibly cute. It looks fine to me. From the limited view of the inside I can't see any exposed seams.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It would depend entirely on the hedgie. It certainly isn't safe for them all. Some would try going between the fabric and the poles and I could see getting stuck or pulling the pole out of the pocket it goes into. That would create an eye poke hazard. 

IMO, the poles should be fully enclosed otherwise, no, I say it is not safe.


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Nancy said:


> It would depend entirely on the hedgie. It certainly isn't safe for them all. Some would try going between the fabric and the poles and I could see getting stuck or pulling the pole out of the pocket it goes into. That would create an eye poke hazard.
> 
> IMO, the poles should be fully enclosed otherwise, no, I say it is not safe.


Good to know! I can't afford it anyway, but I thought it was cute. I doubt mine would bother (he's just not that interested in anything I give him) but I wouldn't want to risk it. Thanks Nancy! This is why I always ask here first.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Nancy said:


> It would depend entirely on the hedgie. It certainly isn't safe for them all. Some would try going between the fabric and the poles and I could see getting stuck or pulling the pole out of the pocket it goes into. That would create an eye poke hazard.
> 
> IMO, the poles should be fully enclosed otherwise, no, I say it is not safe.


A right I forgot about those hedgehogs that try to squirm into every little space. Quigley is not that creative, eat, run, poop, sleep, repeat. I sometimes forget that other hedgehogs get into more trouble. Still now that you point out the hazard not a risk I would take. The pictures of injured eyes are scary enough.


----------



## DeniseLynette (Aug 12, 2010)

Thats really cute!
But I see an injury waiting to happen with that thing!


----------

